# Baby Pics



## BekahBear (Dec 23, 2007)

well my favorite rat CoaCoa ended up pregnant. i had someone watching my pets for a long weekend while i was out of town and they let the boys and girls out at the same time to play..... well thakfully there were no problems with the pregnancy and everyone id soing great. she did surprise though me with how many babies she had...25..yes 25. i have been helping her out from the start by supplementing the babied with KMR kitten formula so she doesn't have to nurse them all by herself. they have fur noow and are all starting to open their eyes so i pulled out some of the babies and took pictures of them so you can see them. mom snuck in for one of the pics lol. the close up is of the little baby girl that i am definately going to keep. i already have homes picked out for most of the others. most of the people that want them are taking 3 each so they have buddies to grow up with. well..here are the pics. let me know what you think.
http://img144.imageshack.us/img144/3750/92612544lc5.jpg

http://img411.imageshack.us/img411/2269/31610542cd6.jpg 

http://img144.imageshack.us/img144/646/42309747qw9.jpg 

http://img178.imageshack.us/img178/8743/42rd7.jpg


----------



## Emster (Dec 9, 2007)

They are so cute!

I really like the little one with the beige face and a thick white blaze going up the right handside of her/his face.


----------



## BekahBear (Dec 23, 2007)

yeah i really like that one too. i like the two toned face. i wish i could keep both of them but the problem is hes a boy and i really don't need any more males because i would need to buy a bigger cage if i add another rat to it.


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 25, 2007)

Do you have homes lined up for them yet? if not where are you located??


----------



## Messerschmitt (Nov 28, 2007)

Aww! Such cute little ratties!
oooh, I see you are in Arizona. Where abouts? I'm in Peoria. Do you have any girls who don't have homes? I may (probably not) be able to convince my mom to let me get one (or two) from you.


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 25, 2007)

shoot!!! too far for me otherwise i would so have stolen one or three of them LoL


----------



## madeittothemoon (Nov 1, 2007)

Oh my god... they are TOO cute! I love their markings!


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

very beautiful babies but please resize the pictures to no more then 600x600. i hope you'll be able to find homes for everyone.


----------



## CaptainFlow (May 16, 2007)

wow, Mom is so beautiful, and those babies look like little rat angels!


----------



## rattieluver (Dec 29, 2007)

Their mommy is gorgeous! What beautiful little babes! The close up on the one your going to keep made my heart melt!


----------



## Barbiie (Sep 8, 2007)

Omg, they are soo cute i love the patterns on their faces! I want one  lol x


----------



## kaylaface (Sep 6, 2007)

beautiful babies!


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

They are sooooo cute!


Somewhat idle curiosity, but have you read up on megacolon?


----------



## BekahBear (Dec 23, 2007)

actually i have read up on it. i did a lot of research as soon as i realised she was pregnant. i wanted to be sure i was prepared for any problems that i might encounter, but so far no one is showing any signs of anything..all the babies are growing very big and strong. hopefully they will continue to be so strong.


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

They all look healthy, that's for sure.


----------



## beanieboo-rattles (Jan 3, 2008)

Those face markings are SOO CUTE !! im jealous


----------



## miloandroxie (Dec 19, 2007)

I'd love one, but I suppose there's no rat train all the way up here; or I'd swipe a few myself. *sigh* They are precious though. I love the colors and thir faces.


----------



## spoongirl (Dec 19, 2007)

Oh man those are adorable I would love to snatch up one of those boys. Darn you for being in Arizona


----------



## naeby (Aug 2, 2007)

I'm in Arizona too! I could take a couple babies, depending on where in AZ you are located.


----------

